# تحميل برنامج ماتلاب matlab 7.9



## محمد جعبري (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بما انه هون ملتقى المهندسين يعني بلزمنا اشي اسمه ماتلاب و هو من اهم برامج المهندسين.

تفضلو البرنامج و البرنامج بورتابل

http://mylife-ps.com/vb/showthread.php?t=270​


----------



## محمد جعبري (18 يناير 2011)

وين الردود


----------



## محمد جعبري (19 فبراير 2011)

تم تعديل الرابط

http://www.mylife-ps.com/vb/t270.html


----------



## سعد ال-عديف (14 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مهندسة مسلمة مصرية (12 سبتمبر 2011)

:79:ا جماعة انا مش عارفة طريقة التحميل بعد ما اضغط على الرابط اعمل ايه 
انا محتاجة البرناج ضرورى الله وفقكم


----------



## ادور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدك والنجاح


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------

